# Bushido will in die Politik und macht ein Praktikum im Bundestag



## beachkini (1 Juli 2012)

​
*Rapper Bushido plant seine Karriere als Politiker - und lernt derzeit im Bundestag. Der Musiker ist Prakitkant im Büro des CDU-Abgeordneten Christian von Stetten. Erst kürzlich hatte Bushido angekündigt, dass er eine eigene Partei gründen und Regierender Bürgermeister von Berlin werden wolle.*

Am Mittwoch sah man ihn in Hemd und Sakko auf der Besuchertribüne des Parlaments, während Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) eine Regierungserklärung zum bevorstehenden EU-Gipfel abgab.

Anlass für den überraschenden Parlamentsbesuch ist offenbar ein Praktikum, das Bushido beim schwäbischen CDU-Abgeordneten Christian Freiherr von Stetten absolviert. Nach einem Bericht der Berliner Tageszeitung "B.Z." will der Musiker dort eine Woche lang den parlamentarischen Alltag erleben. Nach von Stettens Worten gibt es für den Promi-Praktikanten aber keine Sonderbehandlung: "Er hat seinen Schreibtisch in meinem Büro wie andere Praktikanten auch."

Der parlamentarische Schlagabtausch im Bundestag schien Bushido nur begrenzt zu interessieren. Noch während der Debatte fand er Zeit, um eine Twitter-Botschaft abzusetzen: "Sitze gerade im Bundestag!!! Unglaublich..." Offen ließ er allerdings, was genau er "unglaublich" findet.

Ein Interview über seine Pläne 
Bushido im Gespräch: Doch, läuft super - Bühne und Konzert - FAZ


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Juli 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> *Erst kürzlich hatte Bushido angekündigt, dass er eine eigene Partei gründen und Regierender Bürgermeister von Berlin werden wolle.*



Dann sollte wirklich wieder eine Mauer gebaut werden! Aber nicht durch Berlin sondern um Berlin herum!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 Juli 2012)

Er hat auch ne neue Partei gegründet: die ASI.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Juli 2012)

Der soll Scheisshäuser an Bahnhöfen Putzen, der asi 


​


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2012)

Darf hier eigentlich jeder in die Politik gehen, der offen gegen unsere Verfassung redet?


----------



## Buterfly (1 Juli 2012)

Ich find ja das klasse, wie sich (auch hier) alle darüber aufregen. Das ist doch reine Publicity. Genauso wie sich bei Sarrazin alle Neokonservativen mit "das wird man ja wohl noch sagen dürfen" echauffiert haben. 

Solange 90% der Bevölkerung auf sowas anspringen und wir eine Kanzlerin haben, die erst alles "definitiv" ablehnt und es nach einem EU-Gipfel als "alternativlos" einführt, dürfen wir uns über solche "Gestalten" in der Politik nicht wundern.


----------

